# Thoughts On This 330i



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.stratstone.com/VehicleSearch/Used/bmw-used-car-YC56LWS.html?qs=False&type=1

Going to see it tomorrow. They've just got it in.

Any thoughts? Price looks reasonable for a main dealer.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks nice, full service history?? belts etc changed?? usual questions!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Has a full history, although not full main dealer. (specialist).

No idea about even if it has a belt let alone when it needs to be changed tbh!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Belts ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just checked. They have chains.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes correct


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks a little basic, I like the lemon interior but it seems expensive, it also needs the auto box and not a manual. All bm's should be a straight 6 with auto and leather


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Want a manual. Had DSG with this car, it's meant to be a drivers car after all!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't put the dsg and proper auto box in the same category, big capacity engines work so much better with auto boxes


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't put the dsg and proper auto box in the same category, big capacity engines work so much better with auto boxes


Just no  Besides 3 litres is hardly big.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Its worth checking if it has aux in and usb in armrest as if you want to use an iPod / phone it will be easier if it has both. You can then have playlist and track control albeit limited to 6 etc..

Not sure if that will be relevant to you? 

Check the servicing on the dash as it will all be condition based and should tell you how long till oil, inspection, front and rear brakes etc.. Although this should change dependant upon useage and driving.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Could do with heated seats too.

Not a bad price though but lacking in options that will not be great for you when you come to sell on.

People love Leather/Heated, Nav and Xenons on a BMW (even though the Nav is Total rubbish).


Check for squeaking/creaking door rubbers, BMW have a fix for it involving teflon tape. You will know if it's creaking cause it's v.loud!

Check if it's on RF tyres, if it is budget £600 for new tyres as the RF's are cack.

Check the alloys for paint bubbling, very common on BMW's and you may be able to use it for getting a bit knocked off.

Try to drive it at 60-80mph and check for steering play/wobble, most BMW's tend to be very sensitive to worn wishbone bushes, cheap fix though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Just no  Besides 3 litres is hardly big.


True, but from when bmw used to make reasonable engines not the poxy 2.0 4 pot diesels that they churn out in the thousands, 4 pots should be for things like my mini


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Dude

Mechanicals aside there are some niggly little things to look out for. Speaking from experience... I had a 06 plate E90 for 14 mths and 60k. In that time it visited the dealer 11 times outside standard servicing for stupid what I would call early model build issues'. In the end I launched the keys at them and chopped it in.

Things like, the exterior dr handles would stick open (common fault), The rear exterior glass surround kept falling off, trim failures on the interior and various rattles and squeaks. Auto boot and central locking failed, windows locked open (wouldn't close) it chewed tyres on the edges very badly (this is common on the 18"ers) but they would have 5mm on one side and canvas on the other. 

At the time as well they were supplied new with Michellin tyres which then Michelin stopped making and so had to switch to bridgestones which were a different side wall shape and contact patch and so had to swap both sides when had a flat (expensive and shouldn't have that issue now.)

I still like them after all that but would not buy another early build example (55 / 06 as they (BMW) never seemed surprised when it rolled back in with an issue, again and again and .....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Porkypig said:


> Things like, The rear exterior glass surround kept falling off, central locking failed, windows locked open (wouldn't close)


Well, i'll be darned, those are exactly what happened on my e46 m3 when I had it.

Must be a standard bmw feature


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

So all these "standard" features, how come they don't include indicators that work?? 








.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm already getting in the BMW mindset. Need to remember to start undertaking now.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You also get your own private lane on the motorway, just remember to stick to the bumper of the car in front


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And I've found the that my dealer staff must go through fobbed off training.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> You also get your own private lane on the motorway, just remember to stick to the bumper of the car in front


Think you will find that the pastime of audi drivers nowadays...


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> So all these "standard" features, how come they don't include indicators that work??
> 
> HAHA!! I think you will find indicators are optional on all cars these days as are 'automatic any lane at a round about function', 'auto any old speed on any old road function', and 'auto park anywhere I bl00ding well like when dropping the kids of function'. :lol::lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Porkypig said:


> Think you will find that the pastime of audi drivers nowadays...


Only when they can get the BMW out of that lane


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well that didn't take long to degenerate to it's lowest point did it?? :lol::lol:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Well that didn't take long to degenerate to it's lowest point did it?? :lol::lol:


I know, and not a single mention of a white van... :lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Looked good, making decision tonight.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How did it drive ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Got a nice growl!

You sit in the car rather than on the car like the Fabia vRS I have. It's a lot quieter too at m-way speeds. Didn't feel as fast as it is, like my previous Octy vRS, but that's prob the bigger car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I always put it down to the power being more linear that nothing followed by the boost of the turbo, although you probably won't get that in the vrs. What's making you think about it, the costs or that particular car ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I should of waited til March when the Fabia is 2 1/2 years old as I wanted to sell it in warranty, however I saw this and it seemed a good one.

When I asked on several forums what to go for next with £10-12k, most of the answers were the 330i. I only do 9k a year so derv isn't an option.

Previous car was an Octy vRS so didn't want another, had the Fabia vRS and the new Octy is still too new and expensive to consider at the mo. I've kinda done VAG to death for now so thought I'd try something different.

Plus every engine (inc the new 3 series) are 4 pot turbo types. This seems to be the last of the NA grunt engines and the one thing I really miss from when I had my Corrado VR6 is the noise.

One other option was the new Focus ST but that's still too new/expensive like the Octy.

Prob going for this tomorrow!


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

thats nice


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Enjoy. They're a bit thirsty though - managed 30mpg the other day


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Paid the difference, done and it's mine. 

Picking up Saturday.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Well done, enjoy the new car


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Budget for some winter tyres as you are in Yorkshire.

Good deals on oponeo and mytyres

Both do complete sets with wheels, way cheaper than dealer.

Rear drive BMW and snow dont mix.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not paying money to get to work more!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Snow socks ftw.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Take DSC off , lower pressures and floor it .


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I prefer;

Snowed in. Can't go to work. Stay home.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of a winter tyre package place online?


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

As I said, mytyres are good, complete packages come all fitted as new.

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/Complete_wheels.html


----------

